
Show HN: I'm building a service to help people schedule cron-like tasks - s-stude
http://scheduleworkers.com
======
wingerlang
[http://i.imgur.com/kqMXyip.png](http://i.imgur.com/kqMXyip.png) I think the
colors are wrong.

------
s-stude
Please let me know if you think it's worth of it.

